# Grandview beach



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

Haven't been out there since early April. Anybody have any news? Anything biting?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

nope haven't herd anything; but the sign is back up at the pier beach again, "Private Property" ...jerks .... .... my friends have been fishin' for red's and blues about 50yds off so i'm sure they're there in casting distance


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Grandview*

Do you know if the private property is being strictly enforced? If that is the case then nobody should be on the beach?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Grandview...*

I have been trying just to the north of there out of Back Creek by the York, and nailing a lot of fish. 

Go and walk down through the park, I've always done well there around dawn. The stretch from the houses down to the rockpile always has fish. West wind is best.

FW


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Fly Wacko said:


> I have been trying just to the north of there out of Back Creek by the York, and nailing a lot of fish.
> 
> 
> FW



what kind of alot of fish have you been "nailing"?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Fish...*

Flounder, Grey Trout, Croaker mostly. A few scattered Stripers, and a rare occasional Red. They are close to the shoreline at dawn, and move deeper as the sun rises. I have not had to go deeper than around 10'. Mostly I have been in 4'-6'. I've been using my 5 wt with a sinking line. Crab patterns are working best. I am fishing from my little jonboat, and it's easy to tell if you are over the correct bottom...you will be catching fish.

FW


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*Thanks*

FW for answering my ?. I live on the Southside and never fished there. probaly wont fish there either but great info tho..

Thx again


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

Park meaning the nature preserve?


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Yeah...*

I have always called it the Park. Caught a lot of fish there on a west wind. But each year it changes. You have to find out what is the pattern will be after each storm changes the shoreline. Dawn and dusk are best. Daytime is problematic. Always remember fish do not have eye lids and move deep with the rising sun.

FW


----------



## PawGK (May 31, 2006)

How long has it been posted? That sucks!! One of my favorite spots when I get over there!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Fly Wacko said:


> I have been trying just to the north of there out of Back Creek by the York, and nailing a lot of fish.
> 
> Go and walk down through the park, I've always done well there around dawn. The stretch from the houses down to the rockpile always has fish. West wind is best.
> 
> FW


Did you mean Back River ? Ramp at Wallaces Marina?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

hahahahahahaha, now they can eat $h%@ The new owner/ leaser of Bay View has got signs in the parking lot that allows you to park in the parking lot and enjoy the beach when ever!


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*that is really*



jay said:


> hahahahahahaha, now they can eat $h%@ The new owner/ leaser of Bay View has got signs in the parking lot that allows you to park in the parking lot and enjoy the beach when ever!



just too darn funny good for him! 


PARTY AT BAY VIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*That's Back CREEK...*

It's north of there just a few hundred yards south of the York...nice public Ramp. No shore fishing access. It's near where I wade the York River Power Plant outflow.

But the fishing has slowed there, we are in an almost normal July pattern. I think I will spend a lot more time at Mobjack, and New Point...

And mostly at night.

FW


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

Anybody beed to the rocks or nature preserve lately?


----------



## Clintster7 (Apr 3, 2006)

I guess nobody is fishing there or just doesnt want to post


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The problem with the beach at the nature preserve is that it's really shallow, especially as you approach the rock pile. Seems like a good place to yak a bait out, though.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

Fly Wacko said:


> Flounder, Grey Trout, Croaker mostly. A few scattered Stripers, and a rare occasional Red. They are close to the shoreline at dawn, and move deeper as the sun rises. I have not had to go deeper than around 10'. Mostly I have been in 4'-6'. I've been using my 5 wt with a sinking line. Crab patterns are working best. I am fishing from my little jonboat, and it's easy to tell if you are over the correct bottom...you will be catching fish.
> 
> FW


Thats pretty sweet wacko, havent heard anyone b4 talking about saltwater flyfishing around here. I ve had a 5 weight i been using around here for freshwater, but just picked up a 8 for lobbin bass plugs. I can already see my arm gettin tired quite a bit quicker . I just may have to do some salt fly action now that your talkin bout it


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sand flea said:


> The problem with the beach at the nature preserve is that it's really shallow, especially as you approach the rock pile. Seems like a good place to yak a bait out, though.


dunno Matt...them feesh love structure,especially if it holds bait...and if that slough is still behind tha rock...and you happen to spot a big brown thingy in tha water...you'd be wishin you brought more than a 2500 Daiwa Capricorn and 12lbs test on a 8 1/2 foot trout rod....Besides them flounder are just to good to pass up....

Think i caught my biggest "elusive Atlantic" croaker out ther on a Bass Assassin....

But wadda I know????  

Besides the good fishin holes ain't even close to them rocks


----------

